# A/C static grass applicator



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, I told ya'll I had to much time on my hands. Following doctors orders, I try to read as much as possible to keep my mind stimulated. You all have seen my poor grammar but sadly it the result on a concussion from way back. Any how I found this.
http://www.swansontec.com/sionizer.htm
Doing some more research, I found this.
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/SW-750/IONIZER/1.html
Make sure you look at the price of $4.50 then read all the reviews.

So after spending 2 dollars more for a SPST and a power cord, it became this 








I had the dollar store flashlight, inline fuse kit, wire, copper strip and wire nuts. I think I'll call it The Big Ed 1000 Grassinator :laugh: I know it is not done, I still need to add a container and screen. Sadly I am broke to end of the month from buying this, smd leds and supplies from hobbylinc  I was playing with the kitchen colander and it works fantastic, just awkward. Besides it looks good, sort of, so I want to make the grass holder follow suit.
I was going to do a step by step but since this is A/C household current, it is best not to try this unless you under stand basic electricity. I attached a quick diagram of what I did. Red indicates the coax cable on the unit. I used a 2 amp fuse just to be safe. I left it on for 1/2 half hour and all was well :thumbsup: Tomorrow I'll try my hands on the smds  :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can I add a little clarity to your hook up schematic?








Oh and make all the connections with the plug out of the wall!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Uhh ...

So static applicators make the "grass" stand up more realistically? Sounds kind of neat.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Sean ~.~
Ok to keep the unit suited for N Scale I ended up using a 24 Tablet Advil bottle with an old fashion tea sieve. The unit is diffently worth the 5 bucks. Sadly I found someone already tried this unit last year and had great results. I just which I followed that forum better, I would have built this last year - o well. 
Here is the proof in action, video stinks but it is my camera.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is the finial product. I have to drop the name as Ed deserves something better looking. But hey it works great, that is all that matters.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you market it I want a cut of the profits.:smokin:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Here is the finial product. I have to drop the name as Ed deserves something better looking. But hey it works great, that is all that matters.
> View attachment 14854


Ok Stan.....here's the part where I claim "I'm Dumb"  . Am I correct in assuming that the advil bottle and tea sieve are simply there to put the grass-material in and shake out?

I ask because I've never actually seen one of these new-fangled electro-static thingies work.....so I've always assumed that you sprinkle one the grass.....THEN bring in the thingy.

You're version looks like you can shake on the grass from that bottle....So does the sieve get the positive (7.5KV) charge?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

manchesterjim said:


> Ok Stan.....here's the part where I claim "I'm Dumb"  . Am I correct in assuming that the advil bottle and tea sieve are simply there to put the grass-material in and shake out?
> 
> I ask because I've never actually seen one of these new-fangled electro-static thingies work.....so I've always assumed that you sprinkle one the grass.....THEN bring in the thingy.
> 
> You're version looks like you can shake on the grass from that bottle....So does the sieve get the positive (7.5KV) charge?


Jim asking a old Marine to explain something is not always to best route, lol. In short yes, you are correct. The advil bottle is holding the grass mix and the sieve is getting the 7.5KV. I used the tea sieve do to it, finer weave. If you look at the original Noch model http://www.sceneryexpress.com/prodinfo.asp?number=NH60131 it's sieve pattern is huge. When you watch videos on youtube, as soon is it flipped upside down, material starts falling out. Mine you have to give a gentle shake or tap to get the charged grass to drop through. I just used the smallest bottle we had laying around. No need is using something that is going to do 3 hectares at a time, when trying to do detail work in n scale :laugh:


----------

